Ask HN: Do you think ETH could be as valuable as BTC? Why or why not? - crypticlizard
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
One is inflationary while the other is deflationary when it comes to supply.
Additionally, one was arguably meant to be used as a currency - as the names
suggest - while the other was meant to be used as a gas for non currency
things. This doesn't answer your question directly but it does give some good
food for thought.

------
EugeneAZ
I don't know about ETH and BTC, but USeD would be certainly a thing!

[https://quant.stackexchange.com/questions/37036/why-do-
ameri...](https://quant.stackexchange.com/questions/37036/why-do-american-
government-not-create-a-crypto-dollar)

------
tramGG
It depends, a currency's value (if software is open source) might be the
inverse of the amount of political b.s. one must go through to adapt a new
protocol internally.

